# /dev/sda or /dev/hda

## Vieri

Hi,

I used the latest gentoo livecd to format an IDE disk, mount it and restore a fairly recent ext3 filesystem taken from another server (full stage4, with genkernel boot image files).

When using the livecd, the IDE hard disk is recognized as /dev/sda. So I do my customization stuff on fstab and grub.conf and set '/dev/sda'.

however, once the installation is complete and I reboot from the newly restored hard disk, the boot process fails because it can't find /dev/sda as it's now /dev/hda.

So I need to re-edit my fstab and grub files and replace /dev/sda with /dev/hda.

Why's that?

How can I avoid having to re-edit the files after the first hard disk boot?

How can I know in advance (when working from the livecd) if the system/kernel will detect the IDE disk as hda or sda?

Thanks,

Vieri

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Vieri.

That depends on your uses kernel version and its configuration.

Lots of aspects are discussed here, then you should know what to do different.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-779273-highlight-libsata.html

Happy reading and much success.

Andy.

----------

